#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Ik wil scheiden....

## fatiha elg...

Selaam w3elkoum (wtb),



Allereerst wil me even voorstellen, ik ben fatiha en ben al twee jaar getrouwd met abdelmonaim.

Het volgende is mijn probleem; Ik ben dus al twee jaar getrouwd en mij man is een alcholist. Hij moet zeker minstens 2 liter bier drinken elke dag. Anders wordt hij chagrijnig en gaat tekeer tegen mij. En nu ben ik een goede moslima en kan dit gerdrag van mijn man niet accepteren.

Mijn man is ook nooit thuis. hij komt altijd rond 22.30 uur thuis. 
Hoeveel ik met hem gepraat heb, het deert niet.
En hoeveel ik om hem gebid heb in mijn salat, hij is en blijft dwalende.

Het doet mij pijn hem zo te zien.
Maar ik heb zoveel geleden en zoveel pijn gevoeld in mijn korte lenentje, ik heb zoveel geduld getoont ten opzichte van mijn man.

Maar het lukt niet.
Ik ben zo bang voor wat er komen zal.
Allah is onze beschermer en moge hij alle moslims van het slechte af houden en over ze waken., insha Allah.


Maar ik vrees het volgende; mijn man zal niet ophouden met drinken van alchol en dat kan ik niet meer aan.
Wil iemand mij alstublieft wijze raad geven in deze.
Wat moet ik doen? Ik kan niet zo meer leven met hem. 
Ik wil scheiden, heb ik daar als vrouwzijnde recht op?

----------


## Mohammed Amin

wa aleikoem as salaam wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe zuster fatiha,

U geeft aan dat u alles geprobeerd heeft om uw man af te houden van haram, en u heeft hem de kans gegeven terug te keren naar de juiste weg.

Aangezien uw man niet in staat is terug te keren naar islam heeft u het recht om scheiding aan te vragen.

Sheikh Abdou Bakr al jazaa'iera zegt in zijn boek mihadjoe al moesliem (de weg van de moslim). blz 374 onderwerp Al khol3 (de 3 is de letter 'a van 'alaihie assalam) Ik zal de woorden van de sheik proberen te vertalen insha Allah. 

Derde stof: Al khol3 (echtscheiding bij aanvraag van de vrouw waar ze iets afstaat aan de man om te scheiden). 

Betekenis van al khol3: Al khol3 is het vragen van een vrouw aan haar man, die ze niet meer accepteert om echtscheiding. Het standpunt van de islam jegens al khol3: Het is toegestaan mits alle voorwaarden voldaan zijn. De profeet heeft tegen de vrouw van Thabiet ibn qays gezegd, toen ze naar hem kwam en over haar man zei: "O, boodschapper van Allah, ik heb niks tegen zijn schepping of geloof, maar ik vrees het ongeloof na het betreden van de Islam" Toen zei de profeet tegen haar: "Geef je hem zijn tuin (veld) terug?" Ze zei: "Ja", de profeet zei aan haar man:"accepteer de tuin die ze jou terug heeft teruggegeven en scheid van haar." (overgeleverd door bukhari) 

De voorwaarden van al khol3 zijn: 
De vrouw wenst niet meer met de man te verblijven, als het andersom is dan dient de man niks van de vrouw's haar eigendommen te vragen. Als de man niet meer met de vrouw kan leven, dient hij geduld te hebben jegens zijn vrouw en als er geen uitgangen zijn scheidt de man met zijn vrouw. 
De vrouw vraagt al khol3 te vragen pas nadat alle oplossingen geprobeerd zijn, wanneer zij vrees heeft om haar religie niet goed te uiten of haar man zijn rehten niet te geven, kan de vrouw al khol3 vragen. 
De man mag te vrouwen niet dwingen om al khol3 te vragen zodat hij n van haar bezittingen kan nemen, wanneer dit het geval zou zijn, spreekt men dan van echtscheiding. De man kan zijn vrouw niet terugvragen, pas na een nieuwe acte. 
Wat zeg de islam over al khol3: 
Het is (Mostahab) beter dat de man niet meer dan de waarde van de bruidschat van zijn vrouw neemt bij al khol3. Zoals Qays dat met zijn vrouw deed, na dat de profeet dat van Qays eiste. 
Wanneer er sprake is van al khol3 dient de vrouw een iedah te nemen van n mentrueerperiode zoals al mostabri'a, zoals de profeet de vrouw van Thabiet ibn Qays dat vroeg te verrichten. En als er sprake is van echtscheiding dient de vrouw iedah van drie maanden te nemen. (Lees soerat Atalaq ayah 1, blz 764 van DE EDELE Qor-aan) 
De man kan zijn vrouw niet terugvragen na al khol3. 
De vader kan al khol3 vragen voor zijn dochter, als ze niet instaat is om dat te doen. 
Uit het bovenstaande bewijzen kunnen we concluderen dat de vrouw echtscheiding kan vragen aan de rechter (zoals de profeet dat heeft gedaan), tevens kan de vader van de vrouw of degene haar waliey (degene die verantwoordelijk voor haar) in plaats van zijn dochter vragen, als ze dat wenst. 

(In het boek: FIQH ASSOENAH van sheikh Sayied Sabieq staat dit onderwerp uitgebreid uitgelegd, Deel 2, blz 252 t/m blz 262. onder de titel al khol3) En Allah weet het het beste.


Moge Allah(swt) u bijstaan in uw moelijke situatie, moge Hij(swt) uw wijsheid schenken, en moge Hij(swt) u beslissingen vergemakkelijken.

salaam,

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Selaam w3elkoum (wtb),
> 
> 
> Ik wil scheiden, heb ik daar als vrouwzijnde recht op?*


Assalamu alaikum zuster,
ik voel met je mee.
Waarschijnlijk zal je veel reakties krijgen, maar niemand kan je in jouw plaats vertellen wat je moet doen.
Mijn advies: bid en vraag aan Allah wat je wil, en hij zal het je geven.
Hopelijk krijg je ook een reaktie van Mohammed Amin, want dat is volgens mij de meest geschikte en betrouwbaarste poster op dit forum voor dit soort probleem.

Wa salaam.

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door MwaB_ 
> *
> Hopelijk krijg je ook een reaktie van Mohammed Amin, want dat is volgens mij de meest geschikte en betrouwbaarste poster op dit forum voor dit soort probleem.
> *


... wat ondertussen al gebeurd is...

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door MwaB 

Hopelijk krijg je ook een reaktie van Mohammed Amin, want dat is volgens mij de meest geschikte en betrouwbaarste poster op dit forum voor dit soort probleem.


... wat ondertussen al gebeurd is...



Ik voel me zeer vereerd door dit compliment, en ik wil u bedanken voor het vertrouwen dat u in mij stelt.

salaam,

----------


## fatiha elg...

Selaam we3elkoum (wtb),


Ik ben heel erg blij met u raad en waar ik heel erg dankbaar voor ben.
Ik heb uw reactie heel erg aandachtig gelezen en het heeft mij zeker geholpen in mijn beslissing.
Het is heel jammer maar toch, ik kan niet meer zo leven.
Hoe spijtig ik het ook vind voor mij en mij man en ons huwelijk; 
het is beter een gelovige slaaf te huwen dan een velengodenaanbidder ook al bevalt hij jullie, zo zei Allah te3elle.
En ik vrees en geloof.

Mijn moslimbroeders en moslimzusters bedankt voor jullie reactie terug en Allah waakt over de gelovigen, voorwaar Hij is de meest barmhartige en de meest alwetende.


we selaam we3elkoum (wrb), 

fatiha.

----------


## Asria

> _Geplaatst door brilllllie_ 
> *ook wat vertellen over jezelf niet alleen over je man 
> je man drinkt en komt in bars
> maar jij werkt in een bordeel is ook haraam*



Nooit gehoord van.................. praat alleen als je iets zinnigs te melden hebt?

Denk je nou echt dat zij hier over haar man gaat klagen als zij idem dito het zelfde doet  :kwaad:  ?

----------


## Asria

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Selaam w3elkoum (wtb),
> 
> 
> 
> Allereerst wil me even voorstellen, ik ben fatiha en ben al twee jaar getrouwd met abdelmonaim.
> 
> Het volgende is mijn probleem; Ik ben dus al twee jaar getrouwd en mij man is een alcholist. Hij moet zeker minstens 2 liter bier drinken elke dag. Anders wordt hij chagrijnig en gaat tekeer tegen mij. En nu ben ik een goede moslima en kan dit gerdrag van mijn man niet accepteren.
> 
> ...


Salaam 3leikoum salaam agoeti fatiha, 

Scheiden is een moeilijk proces, zie het als je laatst stap die je gaat nemen in jouw huwelijk, maar dan ook de laatst, als je echt hopeloos bent en niet meer weet wat je met de problemen aan moet.

En natuurlijk heb jij het recht van een dwalende persoon te scheiden, Allah soebhanoe, ziet zelf af van zulke dwalende personen......... er is hoop voor hen, maar dan moeten ze medewerking verlenen.

Ik ben zelf gescheiden om een redden die in de buurt komt bij die van jou............. en ik ben ook met mijn rechten als islamtische vrouw gescheiden.

Ma'assalama

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door Asria_ 
> *
> 
> Salaam 3leikoum salaam agoeti fatiha, 
> 
> Scheiden is een moeilijk proces, zie het als je laatst stap die je gaat nemen in jouw huwelijk, maar dan ook de laatst, als je echt hopeloos bent en niet meer weet wat je met de problemen aan moet.
> 
> En natuurlijk heb jij het recht van een dwalende persoon te scheiden, Allah soebhanoe, ziet zelf af van zulke dwalende personen......... er is hoop voor hen, maar dan moeten ze medewerking verlenen.
> 
> ...



wesalaam we3elkoum wa rahmatolah wa barak etoew,


Ik wil je allereerst bedanken op je reactie op mijn verhaal ye oegtie Asria.

Ik zit in een heel moeilijk situatie en weet bij god niet wat ik hiermee aan moet.

Ik wil helemaal niet scheiden.
Ik hou heel veel van mijn echtgenoot.

Maar hij is diegene die absoluut geen moeite meer doet voor ons huwelijk. 
Om een goed huwelijk te hebben moet je er samen wat voor over hebben en beiden inzet tonen. En helaas doet mijn man dit niet. Nee hij drijft zich juist zo ver mogelijk van mij af. Komt nooit thuis en als hij eenmaal thuis mag ik hem weer gaan oplappen, zo dronken als hij is. Hij kotst elke dag mijn hele toilet onder en ik moet iedere keer gaan schoonmaken. Sorry dat ik je misselijk heb gemaakt maar ik ben al tig keer misselijk geworden door hem dat ik het gewend ben nu.

Vreselijk he. Mijn man heeft veel problemen en ook nog eens schulden waarvan je het bedrag niet wilt weten en dit los ik allemaal af voor hem. Niet omdat ik het zo graag wil doen, maar omdat ik mij diep schaam tegenover de mensen waar hij schulden bij heeft.

Zijn eigen moeder daar vraagt hij niet eens naar zoals een zoon het betaamt te doen, laat staan dat hij haar uberhaupt geld toestuurt.
Dat moet ik ook doen voor hem en ook weer niet omdat ik het voor hem doe maar ik doe dit voor mijn lieve schoonmoeder. 
En fissabilileh.

Zijn familie weet niets van zijn problemen af en wij houden de schijn voor hen op.
Ik kan dit niet langer meer aan, het wordt mij teveel zo. Ik heb zoveel last die ik op mijn schouder draag, dat ik er bij wijze van spreken helemaal van scheef ben gaan lopen. 

En dit allemaal omdat ik mij schaam voor mijn eigen familie en voor mijn schoonfamilie die nergens van af weten.

Ik schaam mij diep voor mijn man.
En dat weet hij en daar maakt hij dan ook volop gebruik van.

Moge Allah te3elle ons behoeden voor wat slecht is in het leven

Wesalaam we3elkoum wa rahmatolah wa barak etoew, fatiha.

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *
> Ik wil helemaal niet scheiden.
> Ik hou heel veel van mijn echtgenoot.
> *


Dat is heel duidelijk, en reden genoeg om het niet te doen.

Als je de Qur'an leest, weet je wat Allah van je verwacht in dit leven. En je moet dit volhouden, zelfs in moeilijke tijden. 
Als je Allah hulp vraagt, zal die zeker komen.
Doe vooral geen domme dingen, maar zoek een vertrouwenspersoon die je kan helpen en steunen.

Wa salaam

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Het is logisch zuster dat u, na alle pijn en verdriet die uw man u heeft aangedaan, nog steeds gevoelens hebt voor uw man.

U zegt het zelf al : "hij is diegene die helemaal geen moeite meer doet voor ons huwlijk"

Uw gevoel is voor de man die hij was in het begin van uw huwlijk, en niet de man die hij nu is.

Als oprechte moslima voelt u nog steeds dat u gehoorzaam moet zijn aan uw man, en u rpobeert hem te helpen met zijn problemen.

U zegt : "Ik schaam mij diep voor mijn man.
En dat weet hij en daar maakt hij dan ook volop gebruik van."

Hij maakt hier geen gebruik van hij maakt hier misbruik van.

Hij weet dat u probeert hem te helpen en dat u hem gehoorzaamt.

Wat kunnen we zeggen over uw gehoorzaamheid :

Het gehoorzamen van de echtgenoot is een plicht voor de vrouw, maar natuurlijk met bepaalde grenzen. Daarover zegt de boodschapper van Allah (saws) in een hadith die overgeleverd is door 'Ali Bnoe Abie thaalieb (Moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn): "Er is geen gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel wanneer het in tegenspraak is met de Schepper" (Ahmed 1041). 

De dingen die uw man doet zijn niet toegestaan in islam, en u behoort hem hierin dus niet gehoorzaam te zijn.




In het boek Fatwa al-Mar-ah al-Moeslima (Fatwas over de moslimvrouw), deel 2, pagina 747, lezen we de volgende fatwa; Er werd gevraagd aan Shaykh Moehammed Ibn al-Oethaymien: mijn man vast niet in de Ramadan en hij bidt niet. Sterker nog, hij weerhoudt mij van alle goede daden. Hij wantrouwt mij zelfs zo erg dat hij thuis blijft van zijn werk om mij te controleren. Wat moet ik doen? De fatwa van de Shaykh luidt: het is niet toegestaan om bij deze echtgenoot te blijven, omdat hij door het in de steek laten van zijn gebeden een kafir (ongelovige) is geworden. Het is een moslima niet toegestaan om bij een kafir te blijven. De Verhevene heeft gezegd in Soerat Al-Moemtahanah, aayah 10: en zij (de ongelovige mannen) zijn niet toegestaan voor hen (de gelovige vrouwen) 

Het huwelijk tussen jou en hem is ongeldig; er is geen huwelijk tussen jullie twee, behalve als Allah (swt) hem recht leidt en hij berouw heeft en terugkeert naar de Islam 




U heeft als goede moslima recht op een goede moslim als echtgenoot want Allaha(swt) zegt in de Qur`an :

soera 24. Het Licht (An-Noer) aya 26

"Slechte vrouwen zijn voor de slechte mannen, en de slechte mannen zijn voor de slechte vrouwen. En goede vrouwen zijn voor de goede mannen en de goede mannen zijn voor de goede vrouwen, dezen hebben niets uitstaande met hetgeen anderen zeggen. Er is voor hen vergiffenis en een eerbare voorziening."


"goede vrouwen zijn voor de goede mannen" en ik weet zeker dat er ergens een goede man zit te wachten op een goede vrouw als u.

salaam,

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door kamar_ 
> *fatiha,
> ik vind het heel erg voor je wat je man je aandoet.
> wat ik niet begrijp is; hoe komt het dat je nog bij die man bent.
> je vertelt niet of dat je kinderen hebt. maar je leeft toch in nederland dus ook al heb je kinderen je kunt overal hulp krijgen.
> mijn mening is dat je je het beste van die man kunt scheiden want hij denkt alleen aanzichzelf. hij weet zelf ook wel dat hij verkeerd bezig is, hij ziet dat jij bidt hij kan het niet maken om jouw leven tot een hel te maken.
> ikzelf weet niet of het wel of niet toegestaan is om te scheiden in de islam maar ik denk dat god pas trouwen heeft uitgevonden nadat hij scheiden bedacht. dat is mektab(voorbestemd).
> heel veel sterkte in het zoeken naar een geschikte oplossing.
> kamar.*



Salaam we3elkoum wa rahmatollah wa barak etouw ye oegtie kamar,


Bij deze wil je bedanken voor jouw welbedoelde advies.
Je schrijft dat je niet snapt waarom ik nog bij mijn man ben.
Om eerlijk te zijn, ik snap en weet het ook niet. Ik wil scheiden, maar ik durf niet. Het is niet eens zo zeer dat ik niet durf. Mijn man weet wel dat ik niet verder met hem wil, alleen hij neemt mij niet serieus.
En iedere keer als ik over dit onderwerp begin, dan wuift hij het af en zegt dat ik normaal moet praten.
Ik kan geen zinnig gesprek met hem aangaan, laat staan als ik bijvoorbeeld kritiek heb, op wat hij doet. 
Bij Allah het wordt mij teveel en ik kan dit huwelijk niet meer voortzetten zo.
Er is nog een ander reden waarom ik niet zo snel durf, omdat ik mij schaam voor mijn man en uit respect durf ik ook niets tegen mijn schoonfamilie te zeggen, laat staan mijn eigen moeder.
Moge Allah hen voorzien van wat ze dagelijks nodig hebben inshaAllah.

En je vraagt mij ook of ik kinderen heb, nee ik heb geen kinderen.
Ik ben al meer dan twee jaar getrouwd en heb nog steeds geen kinderen, en Allah te3elle wil dat zo.

Ik heb wel vier maanden geleden een zware miskraam gehad. Dit volgens mij door teveel stress en teveel piekeren over alles en nog wat. Ik werk ook nog eens zes dagen in de week van acht 's ochtends tot vijf 's middags. Misschien dat het ook daar mee te maken heeft. Ik moet soms zware bestellingen dragen etc. etc. En thuis doe ik ook al het huishouden in mijn eentje en owee als hij 's avonds thuiskomt en ik heb niets klaar gemaakt wat er dan kan gebeuren.
Ik weet het ook allemaal niet meer. 
Allah soebhanna zal een reden hiervoor hebben gehad.

En ik ben hem alleen maar dankbaar voor wat hij doet en moge hij ons beschermen van het kwade en het slechte.

Wasalaam we3elkoum wa rahmatollah wa barak etouw, oetek fatiha.

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *fatiha elg,
> 
> Beetje laat antwoord en ik hoop dat je je intussen hebt kunnen bevrijden van de situatie.
> 
> Je kunt op vele manieren in Nederland hulp krijgen - ga naar Sociale Zaken (in het Stadhuis waarschijnlijk), of (misschien beter) ga naar jouw huisarts. Deze zullen je helpen de problemen op te lossen.
> 
> Ga in veiligheid en Vrede - vele vrouwen zijn je voorgegaan.*



Dank u zeer J.M.T. voor advies.
Maar ik zou niet weten wat mijn huisarts er mee te maken zou hebben. Trouwens ook al zou ik willen, mijn huisarts is een niet zo aardige, vertrouwde man. Hij zit echt niet te wachten op mijn problemen.

Maar wederom bedankt voor uw advies.

wasalaam fatiha

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe zuster Fatiha,

Het doet mij een groot verdriet om te lezen in welke situatie u verkeerd.
Mijn hart huilt voor u, en ik smeek Allah(swt) om uw probleem op te lossen.

Het is inderdaad verstandig om niet uw huisarts in te schakelen voor uw probleem, voordat u het weet zit u verwikkeld in een web van instanties en organisaties die "het beste met u voor hebben" en eindigd u in een "blijf van mijn lijf huis".

Als oprechte moslima verdient u beter dan "op de vlucht" te zijn voor de problemen waarvoor uw man verantwoordelijk is.


U zegt : 


> Mijn man weet wel dat ik niet verder met hem wil, alleen hij neemt mij niet serieus. En iedere keer als ik over dit onderwerp begin, dan wuift hij het af en zegt dat ik normaal moet praten.
> Ik kan geen zinnig gesprek met hem aangaan, laat staan als ik bijvoorbeeld kritiek heb, op wat hij doet.


Dit is voor hem de makkelijke weg, niet naar u en uw gevoelens en wensen luisteren, en het onderwerp wegwuifen.
U heeft het RECHT om scheiding te vragen.

De boodschapper van Allah (saws)heeft gezegd:"Wanneer een persoon naar jullie toekomt, wiens geloof en zijn gedrag jullie tevreden stelt, huw (je vrouwelijke familielid voor wie je zorgt) dan aan hem, want als je dat niet doet zal er een fitnah ontstaan en groot verderf op de aarde." (Overgeleverd door al-Tirmidhi en Sahih geclassificeerd door Al-Albaani in Sahih Sunan al-Tirmidhi, 1084). 

Uw man wiens geloof en gedrag overduidelijk niet tot tevredenheid stemmen zijn dus een oorzaak van fitnah en groot verderf.

In de authentieke verzameling van Moesliem is er een overlevering terug te vinden die overgeleverd is door Abdoullah ibn Abbaas (Moge Allah tevreden zijn met vader en zoon), hij zei:"Scheiding vond plaats in de tijd van de profeet (saws)...na het drie maal uitspreken van de thalaaq". 

Wanneer u duidelijk en zonder woede 3 maal thalaq uitspreekt is er sprake van een scheiding en dient het recht te geschieden.

u zegt : 


> Er is nog een ander reden waarom ik niet zo snel durf, omdat ik mij schaam voor mijn man en uit respect durf ik ook niets tegen mijn schoonfamilie te zeggen, laat staan mijn eigen moeder.


Dit is voor u de drempel waarover u niet heen durft te stappen.
U bent bang uw schoonfamilie te kwetsen, en vooral bang om uw eigen moeder verdriet te doen.
het is onze plicht en het recht van onze ouders om hen te eren in alles wat zij bevelen behalve hetgeen wat niet overeen komt met de wetten van Allah en Zijn boodschapper. 
Ik herhaal nogmaals de woorden van de boodschapper van Allah (saws) in een hadith die overgeleverd is door 'Ali Bnoe Abie thaalieb (Moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn): "Er is geen gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel wanneer het in tegenspraak is met de Schepper" (Ahmed 1041). 

U heeft als eerste de verplichting aan Allah(swt) en uw man belet of verhinderd u om op een islamitische manier te leven.
Om Allah(swt) te dienen dient u uw man, uw schaamte, en uw angst als een obstakel te zien tussen u en uw verplichting aan de Schepper(swt).
Een obstakel dat zich bevindt tussen u en de Schepper(swt) dient verwijderd te worden om dichter tot aanbidding te komen.


Ik herhaal nogmaals iet dat ik eerder schreef : 


> In het boek Fatwa al-Mar-ah al-Moeslima (Fatwas over de moslimvrouw), deel 2, pagina 747, lezen we de volgende fatwa; Er werd gevraagd aan Shaykh Moehammed Ibn al-Oethaymien: mijn man vast niet in de Ramadan en hij bidt niet. Sterker nog, hij weerhoudt mij van alle goede daden. Hij wantrouwt mij zelfs zo erg dat hij thuis blijft van zijn werk om mij te controleren. Wat moet ik doen? De fatwa van de Shaykh luidt: het is niet toegestaan om bij deze echtgenoot te blijven, omdat hij door het in de steek laten van zijn gebeden een kafir (ongelovige) is geworden. Het is een moslima niet toegestaan om bij een kafir te blijven. De Verhevene heeft gezegd in Soerat Al-Moemtahanah, aayah 10: en zij (de ongelovige mannen) zijn niet toegestaan voor hen (de gelovige vrouwen)


Wees eerlijk en oprecht naar uw moeder, dit is het minste dat zij verdient heeft.
Vertel haar hoe slecht uw situatie is geworden, en hoeveel pijn en verdriet deze situatie uw doet.
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat het hart van uw moeder gevuld met liefde voor haar dochter vele malen sterker is dan de schaamte die zou kunnen onstaan.
Weet dat uw moeder u heeft gebaart met liefde, u heeft opgevoed met liefde, en dat zij het allerbeste voor haar dochter wenst.
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat zij NOOIT en ik zeg NADRUKKELIJK NOOIT uw man zoals hij nu is als uw ideale man en haar ideale schoonzoon had voorgesteld.

salaam,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Beste J.M.T. , 

Ik twijfel ook niet aan de kwaliteit van deze hulpverlening.
Zuster Fatiha verkeer echter niet in een situatie waarbij zij "Op de vlucht" moet voor haar man.
Zij kan haar huwlijk op een "normale" manier beeindigen.

Als je de mogelijkheid hebt om een andere weg te kiezen dan is dat beter, en zo blijft er weer een plekje over voor een vrouw die wel op de vlucht moet omdat haar man haar terorriseerd.

U zegt : 



> "Moeders" en familieleden zijn vaak te emotioneel betrokken bij de een of de andere partij en kunnen beslissingen soms moeilijker maken.


Daarintegen zijn de huisarts en de maatschappelijk werkster van sociale zaken vaak niet goed op de hoogte van onze gebruiken, en de regels van ons geloof.

De vragen over scheiding die zuster Fatiha aan ons stelde over de geldigheid van haar scheiding, en hoe zij het beste zou kunnen handelen, konden volgends mij niet beantwoord worden door een van de vertrouwenspersonen.
Tenzij een van hen je zou adviseren de fatwa van Shaykh Moehammed Ibn al-Oethaymien erbij te nemen.

salaam,

----------


## Chatoloog

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Mohammed Amin
> 
> Fatihah zal haar eigen keuzes moeten maken maar keuze heeft zij en dat is goed.*


Haar geldige keuzes zijn alleen islamitische keuzes

----------


## Mzine

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Selaam w3elkoum (wtb),
> 
> 
> 
> Allereerst wil me even voorstellen, ik ben fatiha en ben al twee jaar getrouwd met abdelmonaim.
> 
> Het volgende is mijn probleem; Ik ben dus al twee jaar getrouwd en mij man is een alcholist. Hij moet zeker minstens 2 liter bier drinken elke dag. Anders wordt hij chagrijnig en gaat tekeer tegen mij. En nu ben ik een goede moslima en kan dit gerdrag van mijn man niet accepteren.
> 
> ...


Eerst praten wat het probleem is tussen jullie 2 is. Er is dus schijnbaar iets aan de hand met jullie relatie. Als dat niet zo is.. dan stap 2
Gewoon buiten gooien. Daarvoor moet je eerst je famillie in lichten. Zocreeer je ook nog back up... Die heb je nodig als vrouw in onze cultuur. Ze zullen je dan (als het goed is) bijstaan. '
succes !!

----------


## achmed

Salam Fatiha,

Ik vind dat Mohamed meer dan gelijk heeft. Ik zeg alleen dit ' Wij gehoorzamen alleen allah(swt), wij vrezen alleen allah( swt) en wij volgen alleen allah(swt) en worden geleid alleen door allah(swt) '. Alles wat er omheen is en wat wij doen is omdat allah(swt) dat van ons verwacht, in jouw voorbeeld dat jij je man moet gehoorzamen als jouw man daadwerkelijk een persoon was die allah(swt) gehoorzaamt en vreest en niet tegenoverstellend.

En J.M.T, sorry dat ik dit moet zeggen maar wij ( en dus ook Fatiha) zoeken geen toevlucht bij Blijf-van-mijn-lijf-af huizen. maar bij allah(swt).

Moge allah(swt) ons altijd bijstaan. Ik wens nog iedereen een heilige maand ramadan.

mahasalama,

Mustapha

----------


## achmed

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Achmed,
> 
> Dan zou Fahiha een van de weinige moslimas zijn die het niet doet. 
> 
> Vrouwenhuizen zitten vol met moslimas. 
> 
> 
> Vrouwenhuizen zijn een praktischer oplossing dan een gebed aan Allah!
> ...



Jmt,

Je moet weten dat de wereld vol zit met ongelovigen, net als de vrouwenhuizen. Een moslim of moslima is iemand die sterk is en niet iemand die hulp vraagt bij een instantie zoals vrouwenhuis, van mij mag iedereen doen waar hij of zij zin in heeft. Iedereen gaat alleen dood en iedereen word ook alleen bestraft of beloont. En J.M.T of hoe je dan ook mag heten. Ik heb niets te maken met fatiha, ik geef alleen mijn mening net als jij dat hebt gedaan maar kennelijk ga jij meteen van uit een vooroordeel.

Moge allah(swt) ons altijd bijstaan.

mahasalama,

Mustapha


Ps: Een vraagje ben jij wel moslim? En zo wel wat ben je een man of een vrouw? Want ik heb het gevoel dat jij in verbinding staat met die vrouwen die vrouwenhuizen zitten.

----------


## hliwa

hoi fatima ik kan me voorstellen ik heb een zus en ze heeft het zelfde meegemaakt.ze is nu nog bezig met haar scheiding voor de ned wet is ze al gescheiden maar voor de marokaanse nog niet ze is daar al 1jaar en nog een paar maanden mee bezig. het is gewoon ***** om zo te leven maar ja wat mektab is is maktab. veel succes groetjes hliwa RAMADAN MABROEK.

----------


## achmed

Alle vrouwen moeten sterk zijn of zij nu moslim zijn of niet. Als je hulp nodig hebt dan is het goed te weten welke keuzes je hebt.

Wat is er mis met 'ongelovigen'? Hebben die een besmettelijke ziekte of zo? 

Ik ben geen moslim maar sta wel in geestelijke en emotionele verbinding met alle vrouwen over de gehele wereld in welke positie zij ook verkeren of van welke religie zij ook zijn.



Ik zou het zo zeggen voor dit leven hebben ze geen besmettelijke ziekte maar in het hiernamaals zouden ze hopen als ze besmettelijke ziekte hadden.

Dat komt waarschijnlijk omdat jouw ook een vrouw bent en iedere vrouw of het nou gelovig is of niet, behoort tot jouw doelgroep 'vrouw'( tenminste als jij daadwerkelijk een vrouw bent). Maar J.M.T je moet ook weten dat in de hele wereld 3 miljard vrouwen zijn en die zijn te onderscheiden in duizenden doelgroepen, en alle hebben eigen waardes en normen. Dat het gewoonlijk in nederland is om naar vrouwenhuizen te gaan hoeft niet te betekenen dat ze dat ook doen in egypte. er is verschil ik moet dat accepteren en jij moet dat accepteren, misschien heb ik liever dat fatiha niet gaat naar vrouwenhuizen en jij weer wil, maar het is haar keuze en wij moeten haar keuze accepteren of zij naar mij luistert of naar jouw of geen beide.

----------


## Yasmeen

het is gewoon ongelooflijk zoals de vrouwen voor de marokkaanse wet niet de door God aan hen gegeven rechten hebben... La hawla wala qawata illa bi'llah...

De theorie van Mohammed Amin klopt 100% en is ideaal...maar de vrouw zit jammergenoeg vaak niet in die positie. Zoals sommigen door familie met de nek aangekeken worden...zoals sommige vrouwen ontzettend erg door de marokkaanse wet behandeld worden... 

Voor de ned gescheiden, voor maroc niet. Ondertussen kan man dus gezellig hertrouwen en nog een vrouw hiernaartoe halen... baz...

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Beste J.M.T. ,

U zegt : 


> Jullie zijn zo ongelooflijk BANG - VOOR VOOR ALLES zelfs voor straf in het "hiernamaals" dat misschien wel niet eens bestaat (is nog nooit bewezen dat het wl bestaat).


Dit is ook de reden dat religie geloof wordt genoemd ; U gelooft het of u gelooft het niet.
Onze relgie is nog sterker en gaat een stapje verder dan de meesten overtuigingen ; Islam is niet alleen een religie, het is een totale levenswijze.
Ik persoonlijk geloof niet allen dat het de waarheid is maar ik voel dat het zo is.

Nu uw gevoelens :
U zei eerder : 


> Ik ben geen moslim maar sta wel in geestelijke en emotionele verbinding met alle vrouwen over de gehele wereld in welke positie zij ook verkeren of van welke religie zij ook zijn.


Ik respecteer u als persoon, en ik respecteer uw overtuiging.

Als we nu de rollen eens omdraaiden : hoe zou u het vinden als ik uw gevoelens ging beoordelen met de volgende woorden "dat misschien wel niet eens bestaat (is nog nooit bewezen dat het wl bestaat)"

Kortom ; wilt u gerespecteerd worden respecteer dan ook de ander.

Ik ben het met u eens als u zegt de keuze is aan Fatiha.
Islam is de religie die iedereen totaal verantwoordelijk houd voor zichzelf.
Iedereen zal verantwoording dragen voor de keuze`s die hij/zij maakt.

U zegt :



> Vrouwen zijn bang voor mannen - doen ze daarom een hoofddoek om!


Dit is een van de grootste misverstanden die er heersen.
Een moslima draagt uit liefde en respect voor haar Schepper(swt) wat haar voorgesschreven is.
Mannen hebben hier niets mee te maken want het is een zaak tussen de vrouw en Allah(swt).

Een mooi verhaal geschreven door zuster Geschreven door: Rachida El Masoudi


"Ik verbaas me nog steeds over de vele dingen die ik hoor met betrekking tot de hoofddoek. De hoofddoek mag niet meer gedragen worden. Een duidelijke en heldere reden hiervoor heb ik nog niet gehoord. Ik vraag me af, wat voor kwaad een vrouw doet door een hoofddoek te dragen.

Ik hoorde eerst dat een vrouw met hoofddoek onmogelijk gemancipeerd kan zijn, dit is een fabeltje. Waarom zou een vrouw niet gemancipeerd kunnen zijn met een hoofddoek? Als je in het woordenboek kijkt bij emancipatie zie je als betekenis: het volwaardig kunnen functioneren in de maatschappij! Ik zie niet hoe dit niet kan samengaan met een hoofddoek. Waarom zou een hoofddoek emancipatie kunnen belemmeren?

Laat ons als moslimvrouwen in onze waarde. Waarom wordt er niet gekeken naar de vele succesverhalen en positieve kanten van vrouwen met een hoofddoek? Er is een grote opkomst van hoogopgeleide moslimvrouwen en er is ook een grote opkomst van hoofddoekdragende moslimvrouwen. Waarom blijven mensen dit zien als een contrast? Ik draag een hoofddoek en probeer daarbij zoveel mogelijk naar de regels van de islam te leven. Ik voel me nog niet vrij in mijn doen en laten, omdat de maatschappij mij als slachtoffer ziet. Ik moet elke dag mijn hoofddoek verantwoorden en verklaren. Ik zie niet de hoofddoek als belemmering maar de houding van mensen om me heen. Accepteer dat moslimvrouwen ervoor hebben gekozen om zo te leven.

Ik begrijp de ophef niet, eerst werd er "geklaagd" dat de moslimvrouw geen vrijheid heeft en zich niet ontwikkelt, de moslimvrouw bleef thuis en studeerde niet. Nu zie je een opkomst van hoogopgeleide moslimvrouwen, die verder studeren en willen werken en die worden belemmerd door mensen die vinden dat je niet kan werken met een hoofddoek. Een hoofddoek is geen petje die je draagt voor de lol. Een hoofddoek heeft een religieuze betekenis, en is van grote waarde voor de vrouwen die het dragen. Het word tijd dat men dat accepteert. Hou op met kijken naar de buitenkant maar oordeel naar de prestaties van die vrouwen. Vrouwen hebben zolang gestreden om gelijk behandeld te worden, om ook het werk te kunnen doen dat ze willen doen. Is het nu zover gekomen dat wij moslimvrouwen opnieuw voor die rechten moeten strijden."



Wat het betoog van zuster Yasmeen betreft : Het is inderdaad een schande dat sommige rechtbanken traag van handelen zijn op het punt van recht.
Zolang men een afwachtende houding aanneemt wordt dit nog erger.
Gewapend met de Qur`an, de soennah van Mohammed(saws) en de fatwa`s van geleerden valt het proces wel te versnellen, en zult u het recht dat u heeft op kunnen eisen.

Vrees niet, Allah(swt) Hij die het definitieve oordeel zal geven, en Hij(swt) die ieder zijn recht zal geven is op de hoogte van alles dat gebeurt.
Als het recht niet geschied in doenya dan zal het daarna wel komen.

Ramadan Moebarak !

salaam,

----------


## achmed

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Achmed,
> 
> 
> 
> Jullie zijn zo ongelooflijk BANG - VOOR VOOR ALLES zelfs voor straf in het "hiernamaals" dat misschien wel niet eens bestaat (is nog nooit bewezen dat het wl bestaat).
> 
> *


J.M.T, 

Dus jij vind dat er geen bewijs is dat het hiernamaals bestaat( is nog nooit bewzen dat het niet bestaat). Effe voor de duidelijkheid, wij zijn niet bang in de aarde maar zijn vrezen allah(swt), en allah(swt) zegt dat wij vrijspel hebben in de aarde en in het hiernamaals niet dus dan moet jij de zin corrigeren en 'ZELFS' weghalen. Want om de dag des oordeels daar draait het allemaal om als moslim, en het is niet te vergelijken met je grootste nachtmerrie of iets dergelijks. EN voor de rest ik hoop insallah dat je ooit je ogen zult open, tot die tijd zul je een blinddoek hebben om je ogen net als die Justicia of ze dan ook heet( die vrouw of zogenaamd godin( stagfirallah) die zogenaamd de rechtvaardigheid in de westen laat zien. 


["It's a man's world, isn't it Yasmeen! ]

Zei je dit tegen mij 2 jaar geleden dan zou ik misschien in twijfeling gebracht worden maar helaas voor jouw is mijn imaan gestegen. En wanneer ik verhalen( want het zijn geen feiten) hoor zoals ' Een moslim hadj verkracht kind ', ' Moslimsextremisten slachen mensen in algerije', ' Islam zet aan tot haat', ' Kinderen op islamitische scholen hebben achterstand' dan word mijn imaan alleen groter door het bewijs dat in de koran staat.

Nog iets J.M.T

In een islamitische staat ( bij egypte is het niet geval maar ik gaf egypte als voorbeeld voor de norm en waarden verschillen in de wereld) heb je geen vrouwenhuizen nodig omdat het zo geregelt is dat volgens de koran verloopt, die staat verhelpt de problemen veel beter dan vrouwenhuizen. Die nemen een vrouw op met hoofdoek en die nog haar eigen normen en waarden heeft maar haar uiteindelijk door hun ideeen van shaitan veranderen in een moderne westerse vrouw, die bevalt jouw natuurlijk wel want ze draagt geen hoofddoek, werkt als een lingerie model en neemt wel een borreltje en een sigaretje kan geen kwaad en One night stand hoort erbij. 

Zoals ik zei, ik hoop dat je ooit jouw ogen zult openen. Uiteindelijk was ik ook niet de liefste vroeger en ben ik nu ook niet helemaal goed moslim maar zoals ik zeg ' Iets kunnen worden, iets zullen worden'. 


Mustapha

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door achmed_ 
> *
> 
> J.M.T, 
> 
> Dus jij vind dat er geen bewijs is dat het hiernamaals bestaat( is nog nooit bewzen dat het niet bestaat). Effe voor de duidelijkheid, wij zijn niet bang in de aarde maar zijn vrezen allah(swt), en allah(swt) zegt dat wij vrijspel hebben in de aarde en in het hiernamaals niet dus dan moet jij de zin corrigeren en 'ZELFS' weghalen. Want om de dag des oordeels daar draait het allemaal om als moslim, en het is niet te vergelijken met je grootste nachtmerrie of iets dergelijks. EN voor de rest ik hoop insallah dat je ooit je ogen zult open, tot die tijd zul je een blinddoek hebben om je ogen net als die Justicia of ze dan ook heet( die vrouw of zogenaamd godin( stagfirallah) die zogenaamd de rechtvaardigheid in de westen laat zien. 
> 
> 
> ["It's a man's world, isn't it Yasmeen! ]
> ...


Salaam aleikoem,

Om te beginnen wil ik zeggen: it truly is a mans world...jammergenoeg. Jammer omdat er eigenlijk een balans zou moeten bestaan tussen a mans world and a womans world. Hoewel velen "girlpower!" roepen, zie je nog altijd dat vele vrouwen overal toch weer bij allerlei soorten krachtmetingen het onderspit moeten delven. Neem nou het loon in nederland...in vele beroepssectoren is het loon voor de vrouw nog altijd lager dan het loon van een mannelijke collega in dezelfde sector... 

En achmed...je hebt het over een islamitische staat...ik kan niet zeggen dat er echte Islamitische staten zijn, en dan bedoel ik hiermee staten die alles wat de Islam voorschrijft zonder veel wikken en wegen toepassen. Dus het toepassen van een totale islam... 

Wat jij hierboven zegt over hoe een vrouw in een islamitische staat wordt behandeld komt niet overeen met de werkelijkheid. Een vrouw in haar eentje is in een "islamitische" staat is kanslozer dan een vrouw in een westerse staat die op zichzelf gewezen is, want "it's a mans world"... en een vrouw die in een westerse maatschappij op zichzelf leeft hoeft nog niet per definitie verdorven te zijn, dus ik vraag jou je ogen te openen. Er zouden overal vrouwenhuizen moeten bestaan, waar vrouwen naartoe zouden kunnen gaan als ze geen hoop meer hebben in een beter leven. Zo een vrouwenhuis is in mijn ogen juist een lichtpuntje in een samenleving waarin vrouwen niet altijd goed behandeld worden. Juist in Islamitische landen zouden zulke vrouwenhuizen moeten worden opgezet, om weer het besef bij mannen, bij de hele maatschappij, te doen herreizen dat een vrouw geen stuk onbenul is dat even gebruikt kan worden om dan weg geschoven te worden.

Trouwens, waarom zouden verhalen over misdaden begaan door moslims jouw imaan verhogen? Moeten verhalen altijd eerst gestaafd worden door feiten? Dit soort schandalige feiten kunnen vaak niet gestaafd worden, en dan is het maar aan de oprecht gelovige om het kwade van het goede te kunnen onderscheiden en alleen zich door het goede te laten leiden...

----------


## achmed

> _Geplaatst door Yasmeen_ 
> *
> 
> Salaam aleikoem,
> 
> Om te beginnen wil ik zeggen: it truly is a mans world...jammergenoeg. Jammer omdat er eigenlijk een balans zou moeten bestaan tussen a mans world and a womans world. Hoewel velen "girlpower!" roepen, zie je nog altijd dat vele vrouwen overal toch weer bij allerlei soorten krachtmetingen het onderspit moeten delven. Neem nou het loon in nederland...in vele beroepssectoren is het loon voor de vrouw nog altijd lager dan het loon van een mannelijke collega in dezelfde sector... 
> 
> En achmed...je hebt het over een islamitische staat...ik kan niet zeggen dat er echte Islamitische staten zijn, en dan bedoel ik hiermee staten die alles wat de Islam voorschrijft zonder veel wikken en wegen toepassen. Dus het toepassen van een totale islam... 
> 
> ...


Salam Yasmeen,

Mijn verhalen gaf ik aan als voorbeeld van verzet tegen de islam wat jij nu ook doet, weet je wanneer ik de koran zit te lezen bij sommige verzen waarin staat de mensen die denken ze zijn gelovig maar de woorden van allah(swt) niet toepassen en dat die de hel zullen betreden. het zijn degene ons onder die 5 keer per dag bidden vasten en alles doen wat een moslim doet. Voordat je gaat denken dat ik jouw beoordeel dat doe ik niet want ik baseer me op koran.

Jouw idee komt van de westerse gedachte, niet iedereen is zo alhamdollilah. Want ik kan bijna raden dat je dezelfde gedachte hebt als een nederlandse vrouw, een vrouw behoort dezeldfe rechten te krijgen als een man. Maar als je echt diep gelooft dan weet je dat het niet zo is, de koran is perfect dus moet je er ook blindelings vertrouwen erop. Trouwens allah(swt) is de alwetende, dus als hij dat heeft gedaan dan is het ook met een doel. En trouwens als de vrouwen over de hele wereld regeerde( ik bedoel de staatshoofden en de top) dan zou er chaos zijn geweest in de wereld, en dit is geen discriminatie maar dit is bestemming en volgens de islam zijn vrouwen niet bestemt voor sommige zaken en zo is dat ook voor de man.

Maar ik zeg een ding jij leeft voor jezelf ik leef voor mezelf en moge allah(swt) ons beide bijstaan.

mahasalama,

Mustapha

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door achmed_ 
> *
> 
> Salam Yasmeen,
> 
> Mijn verhalen gaf ik aan als voorbeeld van verzet tegen de islam wat jij nu ook doet, weet je wanneer ik de koran zit te lezen bij sommige verzen waarin staat de mensen die denken ze zijn gelovig maar de woorden van allah(swt) niet toepassen en dat die de hel zullen betreden. het zijn degene ons onder die 5 keer per dag bidden vasten en alles doen wat een moslim doet. Voordat je gaat denken dat ik jouw beoordeel dat doe ik niet want ik baseer me op koran.
> 
> Jouw idee komt van de westerse gedachte, niet iedereen is zo alhamdollilah. Want ik kan bijna raden dat je dezelfde gedachte hebt als een nederlandse vrouw, een vrouw behoort dezeldfe rechten te krijgen als een man. Maar als je echt diep gelooft dan weet je dat het niet zo is, de koran is perfect dus moet je er ook blindelings vertrouwen erop. Trouwens allah(swt) is de alwetende, dus als hij dat heeft gedaan dan is het ook met een doel. En trouwens als de vrouwen over de hele wereld regeerde( ik bedoel de staatshoofden en de top) dan zou er chaos zijn geweest in de wereld, en dit is geen discriminatie maar dit is bestemming en volgens de islam zijn vrouwen niet bestemt voor sommige zaken en zo is dat ook voor de man.
> 
> ...


Salaam 3likom Mustapha,

Iedere cultuur heeft zo zijn invloed op het geloofsdenken. Nu ben ik marokkaanse maar tevens geboren en getogen in nederland. Bepaalde zaken heb ik van de marokkaanse cultuur meegekregen, en weer andere zaken van de nederlandse gewoontes. In deze achtergronden selecteer ik de zaken die naar mijn beste weten niet in tegenstrijd zijn met wat de Islam ons leert.

Van de nederlandse gewoontes heb ik bijvoorbeeld meegrekegen om op te komen voor mezelf, als persoon maar ook als vrouw. Dit vind ik ook heel erg terug in de Islam. Was de Islam niet het eerste geloof die de mensen vertelde dat ook de vrouw het recht heeft om te leven, om te bestaan? Was het niet de Islam die de man confronteerde met het feit dat vrouwen rechten hebben? Was het niet de Islam die van de vrouw een PERSOON maakte en de mannen gebood om in het openbaar hun blikken neer te slaan en eerbare vrouwen met rust te laten?? Inderdaad, de vrouw heeft als individu dezelfde rechten als de man. Niemand zegt dat mannen en vrouwen hetzelfde zijn of hetzelfde behandeld dienen te worden, maar ook de vrouw heeft het recht gehoord te worden en als volwaardig lid van de samenleving behandeld en gezien te worden. 

En over vrouwen die de wereld regeren.... wil je zeggen dat de wereld er mooi uitziet vandaag de dag? Wil je zeggen dat deze mannen-wereld zo prachtig en fantastisch is?? Je zou juist kunnen denken dat een vrouw het beter zou doen omdat zij toch gevoeliger is en over het algemeen sneller aan haar kinderen, dus de toekomst, denkt dan mannen... Ga me dus niet vertellen dat de vrouw per definitie gedoemd is te mislukken want als je dit echt gelooft, dan hang je meer christelijke visies over de vrouw aan dan Islamitische.

Ik hoop dat je dit begrijpt achmed, want echt, uit de toon van jouw antwoord maak ik echt op dat je de vrouw als een mindere ziet. Begrijp dat het in het leven om balans, om evenwicht, draait. Man en vrouw vullen elkaar aan en zouden in samenwerking aan een betere toekomst moeten werken. IN SAMENWERKING en niet in hun eentje... 

Wa salaam, 
Yasmeen

----------


## achmed

> _Geplaatst door Yasmeen_ 
> *
> 
> Salaam 3likom Mustapha,
> 
> Iedere cultuur heeft zo zijn invloed op het geloofsdenken. Nu ben ik marokkaanse maar tevens geboren en getogen in nederland. Bepaalde zaken heb ik van de marokkaanse cultuur meegekregen, en weer andere zaken van de nederlandse gewoontes. In deze achtergronden selecteer ik de zaken die naar mijn beste weten niet in tegenstrijd zijn met wat de Islam ons leert.
> 
> Van de nederlandse gewoontes heb ik bijvoorbeeld meegrekegen om op te komen voor mezelf, als persoon maar ook als vrouw. Dit vind ik ook heel erg terug in de Islam. Was de Islam niet het eerste geloof die de mensen vertelde dat ook de vrouw het recht heeft om te leven, om te bestaan? Was het niet de Islam die de man confronteerde met het feit dat vrouwen rechten hebben? Was het niet de Islam die van de vrouw een PERSOON maakte en de mannen gebood om in het openbaar hun blikken neer te slaan en eerbare vrouwen met rust te laten?? Inderdaad, de vrouw heeft als individu dezelfde rechten als de man. Niemand zegt dat mannen en vrouwen hetzelfde zijn of hetzelfde behandeld dienen te worden, maar ook de vrouw heeft het recht gehoord te worden en als volwaardig lid van de samenleving behandeld en gezien te worden. 
> 
> ...


Salam Yasmeen,

Het zijn christelijke visies yasmeen maar islamitische visies, ik zie een vrouw als een gelijke als een man in de opzicht mens, maar in de koran word een man net als in de christendom en jodendom boven een vrouw. Het is niet dat ik vrouwen liever zie huishouden het is ook niet dat ik vrouwen liever zie werken voor minimumloon, maar het is de rechtlijn van de islam. vrouwen en mannen horen gescheiden van elkaar te zijn, aangezien de een dus de maatschappelijke rol vervult hoe kan de andere dan ook maatschappelijke rol vervullen.

Je moet niet denken dat ik zo'n persoon ben die het slechte wil voor vrouwen maar ik wil dat het verloopt volgens de islam, en om jouw een beetje overtuigen mag je dan weten dat waarschijnlijk mijn aankomende vrouw( die nederlandse moslim is) accepteert wat ik daarover zeg zolang ik de koran gebruik.

Dus je moet niet als man zijnde zeggen tegen je vrouw kom dit voor me doen of ga dat voor me halen. Ze is je slaaf niet.

mahasalama,

Mustapha

----------


## Malika

Jullie discussie kan oneindig zijn. Jullie hebben allebei een andere kijk op de zaak.
Ik ben het met Yasmeen eens en niet omdat ik een vrouw ben.
Mustapha heeft een ander soort uitleg gehad over de Heilige Qur'an dan Yasmeen. Waarschijnlijk door een man.
Niet meteen boos worden, Mustapha, de Heilige Qur'an is al eeuwen door mannelijke ulama'a uitgelegd (en enkele vrouwelijke, maar die hadden niet zoveel te zeggen) en je kunt de Heilige Qur'an op meerdere wijze uitleggen.
Begrijp me niet verkeerd! De soerahs zijn duidelijk genoeg voor 1 uitleg, maar het vertalen van woorden in begrijpelijke menselijke taal is verschillend tussen mannen en vrouwen.
Hoe verklaar je anders dat bepaalde woorden zijn vertaald als "Hij" en "de Heer" terwijl er in de Heilige Qur'an voor elke mannelijke verwijzing naar Allah meteen een vrouwelijke verwijzing volgt om verwarring uit te sluiten?
De man staat niet "boven" de vrouw, het is zijn plicht haar te beschermen (niet op te sluiten). Kijk naar hoe de Profeet Mohammed met zijn vrouwen omging, dan begrijp je hoe Allah bedoeld heeft hoe je vrouwen moet behandelen. 
Er is namelijk veel misbruik gemaakt van de mannelijke interpretatie door de eeuwen heen!

Ma'asalama en een gezegende Ramadan toegewenst...
Malika

----------


## Yasmeen

> _Geplaatst door Malika_ 
> *Jullie discussie kan oneindig zijn. Jullie hebben allebei een andere kijk op de zaak.
> Ik ben het met Yasmeen eens en niet omdat ik een vrouw ben.
> Mustapha heeft een ander soort uitleg gehad over de Heilige Qur'an dan Yasmeen. Waarschijnlijk door een man.
> Niet meteen boos worden, Mustapha, de Heilige Qur'an is al eeuwen door mannelijke ulama'a uitgelegd (en enkele vrouwelijke, maar die hadden niet zoveel te zeggen) en je kunt de Heilige Qur'an op meerdere wijze uitleggen.
> Begrijp me niet verkeerd! De soerahs zijn duidelijk genoeg voor 1 uitleg, maar het vertalen van woorden in begrijpelijke menselijke taal is verschillend tussen mannen en vrouwen.
> Hoe verklaar je anders dat bepaalde woorden zijn vertaald als "Hij" en "de Heer" terwijl er in de Heilige Qur'an voor elke mannelijke verwijzing naar Allah meteen een vrouwelijke verwijzing volgt om verwarring uit te sluiten?
> De man staat niet "boven" de vrouw, het is zijn plicht haar te beschermen (niet op te sluiten). Kijk naar hoe de Profeet Mohammed met zijn vrouwen omging, dan begrijp je hoe Allah bedoeld heeft hoe je vrouwen moet behandelen. 
> Er is namelijk veel misbruik gemaakt van de mannelijke interpretatie door de eeuwen heen!
> ...


Salaam aleikoem Malika,

Ik kan je zeggen dat vele mensen, en niet alleen vrouwen, deze visie betreft het behandelen van vrouwen aanhangen. Ik heb lezingen meegemaakt waarin de vrouw telkens weer als de compagnon/partner van de man werd aangeduid, en de man weer de partner van de vrouw. Het is een relatie van geven en nemen en niet van commanderen en blindelings gehoorzamen. Indien de vrouw werkelijk ondergeschikt was dan had zij niet het recht van Allah (swt) gekregen om van haar echtgenoot te scheiden indien hij haar niet (meer) aanstond op gebied van onder andere geloof. De vrouw heeft dus wel degelijk zeggenschap over zichzelf en als je hiervan uitgaat kun je de vrouw onmogelijk als ondergeschikt aan de man bestempelen.

Jammer dat vele moslim-broeders (en zusters..) dit principe niet begrijpen... Het is heel simpel en zo bevredigend indien je een gezonde, gelijke relatie met je partner kunt onderhouden. Want after all, de partner wordt als de ideale levensgezel (dus voor t hele leven en niet voor even) gezien en dus behoort deze relatie op respect etc te berusten.

Wa salaam.

----------


## achmed

salam,

Malika ik ben niet boos op je, je hebt recht om te zeggen wat je maar wilt. Het is inderdaad zo dat ik luister naar een mannelijke geleerde maar profeet mohamed( saw) was ook een man, en alle profeten waren mannen. Niet dat ik vind dat er geen vrouwelijke geleerden moeten zijn, want die bestaan en ik ken enkele vrouwen die dars( les) geven aan vrouwen , dat waarder ik en steun ik met mijn hart.

En Yasmeen, ik wil helemaal niet dat een vrouw een ondergeschikte is van een man, zij is een ondergeschikte van allah(swt) en zij gehoortzaamt allah(swt) en daarna op de tweede plaats komt haar man en op derde plaats haar ouders. Die man moet natuurlijk wel echt moslim zijn, jullie conclusies( van jouw en Malika) gaan alleen uit van de arabieren en met naam geboren moslims. 

Ik ben geen persoon die een vrouw wil onderdrukken of een persoon die een vrouw als partner ziet, ik ben geen persoon die een vrouw slaat of een persoon die glimlacht als zijn vrouw vreemgaat, ik ben geen persoon die een vrouw domineert of een persoon die haar vrij laat. Ik zal mijn standpunt houden en veel vrouwen accepteren dat, sommige vinden het prachtig dat ik zo ben de andere niet. Maar een ding is zeker niet zo ik ga niet schijnheilig doet tegenover mijn vrouw dat zij straks ( als zij kinderen heeft) mag werken terwijl ik dat niet wil, dus ik zeg tegen haar voordat we getrouwt zijn wat ik van haar verwacht, en als zij dat niet goed vind, iedere mens heeft zijn eigen pad en sporen. Ik heb hier mijn reactie gegeven in de begin vooral doordat ik vind dat veel scheidingen in de leven komen door oneerlijkheid en door schijnheiligheid, als je vrouw daadwerkelijk jouw kent en jij kent haar daadwerkelijk, dan weet jullie dat. Zoals ik zeg ik heb liever elke dag ruzie dan een scheiding, want zoals je weet ' Als een paar van elkaar scheid dan beeft de troon van allah(swt) ' dus het is niet is waar je zo voor vergeven word.

En Malika en Yasmeen, voordat jullie gaan denken dat ik de mannen van deze wereld bescherm het is helemaal niet zo, ik bescherm mijn geloof islam en wat daarover staat hoe de mannen moeten zijn of dat daadwerkelijk onze mannen zijn( in onze samenleving) dat betwijfel ik net als jullie, en ik zal er ook een van zijn als het goed is maar insallah wil worden net als een man die in de koran staat. In ieder geval mijn gedachte en ideeen heb ik naar verwijzing van de geloof, of ik ze dat ook ga realiseren is de vraag, want de shaitan is lastig en vooral omdat wij zwak zijn, maar insallah zal allah(swt) mij en de andere de overwinnig schenken.

Mijn reactie is beetje weer te groot om te lezen.

Mahasalama,

Mustapha

Ps: Yasmeen en Malika, zoals ik al zei ik ben geen persoon die vrouw willen onderdrukken en beheersen en als machtsmiddel ga gebruiken, die zijn er genoeg kijk maar naar die mannen die vrouwen laten werken( zowels de slechte werk als de normale werk), maar ik ben zeker geen persoon die de vrouw ongecontroleert, ongerespecteert en ongedisiplineert laat( dan heb ik tenminste over mijn vrouw). Dat is mijn gedachte, niet makkelijk te begrijpen maar ja.

----------

